

Have you tried talking to them? - Shocking new technique for resolving arguments - destraynor
http://contrast.ie/blog/have-you-tried-talking-to-them/

======
mrclark411
I'm thinking a combination of Twitter and Intercom should work great. Use
Twitter to make a quick plug "New feature: Turbo Widget 2.0" and then make a
more involved pitch using intercom.

My problem right now is that I have my user's email, but probably only 10%
have signed up to follow our Twitter account.

Email still rules... Ideas?

------
declancostello
I hate when I get email newsletters from do-not-reply addresses.

If I have a question or suggestion based on what I just received I'd like to
be able to just hit reply and let them know.

I'm happy to get genuine ( non-automated ) questions from sites but don't make
me jump through hoops to give my answers.

~~~
jfine
We include our real email address from a real person for just that reason.
Only problem is we get a LOT of out of the office messages etc. We have gotten
better at filtering them out though.

